# Every One Else is Doing It, Homemade tools



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

After some recent posts here and elsewhere, I decided it was time to try my hand at some of these. The shanks are 1/2" , the tool steel bars are 3/16" and the scrapers are replacement scrapers for Pro-Forme tools.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

heres a few oland type


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice lookin' tools. Have you taken them for the test drive yet?
Ken


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Every One Else is Doing it,Homemade tools*

WTG,hey with what you have to pay for tools,this is the way to go when you can.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea, I've been using them Kenbo. The swan neck is the latest, I've still got to do a handle for it. So I'm kinda interested in your latest thread also.

Hey hughie, you got any close ups of the tips?


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> Hey hughie, you got any close ups of the tips?


[/quote]

Tips are HSS M2 1/4, 3/8, 1/2" 4" long held in by m6 set screws, shaft details are 3/4" for the two smaller ones 9" long, and 1" x 14" for the larger one all in carbon steel.

Any good? darn right they are, they eat hardwood like it was pine.Vibration free cutting with the right grinds are very easy to achieve.


Homemade is good but alot of guys dont have the skills or the equipment to do so.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim, those look awesome. It must really be a great feeling turning something with tools that you made yourself. Good job!

John


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Here we go a close up of the tips, for some reason or another had trouble getting this to upload earlier ???

Anyway here it is.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Slaytron25
Great looking tools you made there.Isn't it a great feeling making and using your own tools? You did a great job. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Mitch, your posts were part of the motivation. I think making your own tools forces you to learn more about how the tools actually work and how to use them better. Maybe a Hunter cutting tip in my future.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Tim
If you make a Hunter tool it will quickly become one of your favorite tools for turning. I made one 6 weeks ago and really love the thing. Good luck buddy. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice to see you still doing a bit Hughie, Hows the Lathe going.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

The lathe is going a bit slow, moving house etc has slowed things down. Also have to build a new workshop to house the lathes etc.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I know how that goes have been building my own house and things have gone slow at times, and still loads to do. Hope its a nice big shop..LB:thumbsup:


----------

